# Inkbird IRF-4S. Very Disappointed. Now I need a new one ASAP. Any suggestions?



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 2, 2021)

Good morning everyone.

I just picked up the Inkbird IRF 4S and I am very disappointed with it. I tested it last night and again this morning. Not only is it difficult to program, the instructions are horrendous, but the oven probe also doesn't work. I am doing an overnight cook on Saturday and this is THE MAIN reason I bought it, to alert me if the temp goes high/low in my Traeger. I bought it from Amazon and will be returning it.

Now my problem is, I need to get a replacement thermometer ASAP (not the same model). My budget is around $75, so I cannot afford to spend the $190-250 on some of those other thermometers that others have suggested. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated

Thanks,

Daba's BBQ


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jul 2, 2021)

I have two (2) of these from InkBird and with the correct app  (InkBird Plus) they work very well.  With the discount it's about $70 and it is true WiFi, not just Bluetooth.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 2, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I have two (2) of these from InkBird and with the correct app  (InkBird Plus) they work very well.  With the discount it's about $70 and it is true WiFi, not just Bluetooth.


I went with the ThermoPro TP28. Amazon had it on sales for $54 delivered


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 2, 2021)

That should do the job. I hope you receive it in time. Let us know how the cook goes.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 2, 2021)

I would reach out to them here as they offer specials often, they probably can help you


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

Could be a bad probe.  It happens.  
The cable jacks need to be pushed in really hard into the sockets on the transmitting unit or else you won't get a reading at all.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 2, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> That should do the job. I hope you receive it in time. Let us know how the cook goes.


Thank you

Pics to follow


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 2, 2021)

If you can go to $100 I would go with the Thermaworks Smoke unit. Its built good. Below that there are several that will do fine. If you can go with the fireboard or Tappacue it will be the last one you buy for many many years. I have had my fireboard for several years and it works great but its a big investment. Also after I got a years or so into it and got good with my pit I stopped using the multiprobe setup and just use an instant read thermometer when it should be close to done and it works great for me.

But everyone has a different way.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 2, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> If you can go to $100 I would go with the Thermaworks Smoke unit. Its built good. Below that there are several that will do fine. If you can go with the fireboard or Tappacue it will be the last one you buy for many many years. I have had my fireboard for several years and it works great but its a big investment. Also after I got a years or so into it and got good with my pit I stopped using the multiprobe setup and just use an instant read thermometer when it should be close to done and it works great for me.
> 
> But everyone has a different way.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


I went with the ThermoPro TP28. Amazon had it on sales for $54 delivered


----------



## tallbm (Jul 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.  As mentioned the probes have to be pushed REALLY hard into the unit. 
I hope you have some good luck with the Thermopro.  Let us know how it turns out :)


----------



## bill1 (Jul 3, 2021)

This isn't wi-fi...it's public rf frequencies as in RC toys and garage door openers.  But it works anywhere on my 1/4 acre lot which can't be said for anything Bluetooth.  So you carry a $9 part in your pocket instead of an expensive cell phone when doing chores.  I've had great luck with these cheapies, and the interface keeps improving.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2021)

Either way. Reach out to InkBird. Their CS is very good. And I'm sure they'll set things straight.


----------

